# 04 cold fermentation



## Kev R (14/7/15)

Hi will 04 handle cold fermentation temps. I currently have it at 18 and it's still going strong.
What's the lowest anyone has used and what were the ups and downs uf using it cold

Kev


----------



## GalBrew (14/7/15)

Turn it down much colder than 17 and it will drop out like a lead balloon. Very touchy with the cold.


----------



## michaeld16 (14/7/15)

I always use this yeast 18-20c no lower a lot of people have problems with the s04 stalling I suspect to low temps are main problem


----------



## Rocker1986 (14/7/15)

Only downs in my experience, namely the yeast moving in that direction and not finishing the fermentation. :angry: :lol: I tried warming it up, and it sort of helped, but yeah. 

I had a few issues with it stalling, luckily only ever ended up with two bottle bombs as a result, but that was enough for me to piss it off in favour of yeasts that actually do what they're meant to do.


----------



## GalBrew (14/7/15)

With correct pitching rate, a good hit of O2 and temp control, s-04 will finish out just fine and drop out very clear.


----------



## yankinoz (14/7/15)

GalBrew said:


> With correct pitching rate, a good hit of O2 and temp control, s-04 will finish out just fine and drop out very clear.


Agree, but add the temperature should be steady or preferably rise a degree or two until it's finished. Startingt at 18 you're in a good range for most Englsh styles.


----------



## Kev R (14/7/15)

Thanks


----------

